
Show HN: JD3Sankey to build Sankey diagrams using a REPL interface - wizardofmysore
https://github.com/prathik/jd3sankey/blob/master/README.md
======
wizardofmysore
Please drop any feedback regarding this.

Few questions:

1\. Do you find this useful? 2\. Is the usage simple? 3\. Would you use this
for tracking your income and expenses?

